# If you live in Los Angeles, come see me!



## Ashermusic

*Jay Asher: “Honestly…and More” at The Coffee Gallery Backstage, September 2, two sets beginning at 7:00 PM.*

_Jay Asher will be performing the songs from his new album, “Honestly”, AND a set of his favorite songs by Burt Bacharach and Hal David. If you love classic pop music, this evening is for you! Perhaps best known as the composer for the New World TV series "Zorro”, Jay has also had songs recorded by Whitney Houston, Julio Iglesias, Donna Summer and many more and has collaborated with many great songwriters, including two Academy Award winners. Please visit his website to learn more and while you are there, hear excerpts from his new album. __http://www.jayasher.com/honestly/_

_Jay will be joined by two great guest vocalists!_

_Karen Tobin is a recording artist formerly with Arista and Atlantic records. She has performed with Neil Young, John Stewart, Oasis, and many others._

_Kelly Huff is the former lead singer and percussionist of the multi-gold record ABC Records recording artists Rhythm Heritage. He has also performed with George Duke, Melissa Manchester, Carl Anderson, and David Blumberg._

The Coffee Gallery Backstage
2029 N. Lake
Altadena, CA 91001
https://www.coffeegallery.com/home.html

This is a small venue, so reservations are recommended. $15 cover charge.


----------



## fiestared

Ashermusic said:


> *Jay Asher: “Honestly…and More” at The Coffee Gallery Backstage, September 2, two sets beginning at 7:00 PM.*
> 
> _Jay Asher will be performing the songs from his new album, “Honestly”, AND a set of his favorite songs by Burt Bacharach and Hal David. If you love classic pop music, this evening is for you! Perhaps best known as the composer for the New World TV series "Zorro”, Jay has also had songs recorded by Whitney Houston, Julio Iglesias, Donna Summer and many more and has collaborated with many great songwriters, including two Academy Award winners. Please visit his website to learn more and while you are there, hear excerpts from his new album. __http://www.jayasher.com/honestly/_
> 
> _Jay will be joined by two great guest vocalists!_
> 
> _Karen Tobin is a recording artist formerly with Arista and Atlantic records. She has performed with Neil Young, John Stewart, Oasis, and many others._
> 
> _Kelly Huff is the former lead singer and percussionist of the multi-gold record ABC Records recording artists Rhythm Heritage. He has also performed with George Duke, Melissa Manchester, Carl Anderson, and David Blumberg._
> 
> The Coffee Gallery Backstage
> 2029 N. Lake
> Altadena, CA 91001
> https://www.coffeegallery.com/home.html
> 
> This is a small venue, so reservations are recommended. $15 cover charge.


Great, great, great, won't be there(a bit far), but cross fingers... and please share a video


----------



## Ashermusic

I am looking into that.


----------



## thereus

Does your tour have a European leg?


----------



## Ashermusic

Don't I wish


----------



## Ashermusic

I will indeed have it videoed.


----------



## Ashermusic

Just a bump for LA peeps.


----------



## Ashermusic

Tonight's the night.


----------



## wbacer

Have a great gig Jay, wish I could be there live and in person but looking forward to the video.


----------



## Ashermusic

wbacer said:


> Have a great gig Jay, wish I could be there live and in person but looking forward to the video.



Thanks, Eric.


----------



## SillyMidOn

Will you be performing an "Ode to Epic Music"?


----------



## Ashermusic

SillyMidOn said:


> Will you be performing an "Ode to Epic Music"?




Gee, somehow I neglected to add that to my set list


----------



## AllanH

That's pretty neat; I did not realize you performed as well. I hope you had a good event.


----------



## Ashermusic

AllanH said:


> That's pretty neat; I did not realize you performed as well. I hope you had a good event.



I started as a singer performing live at the age of 8, then becoming a pianist, songwriter, musical director, and later a composer for TV and films, and still later a music tech guy.

The show was just great. The venue holds 49 people, I had 48, all of them family, old friends, great musicians, etc. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

A great time was had by all.

Just going through my iPhone pictures. I shot a whole roll.


----------



## tack

Save the negatives!


----------



## wst3

Nick Batzdorf said:


> A great time was had by all.
> 
> Just going through my iPhone pictures. I shot a whole roll.



a whole roll? Showing your age? And... please share for your east coast friends!


----------



## mac

I managed to track down a snap of @Nick Batzdorf and his camera. Not sure who his glamorous assistant is, but possibly @Ashermusic minus the hat.


----------



## Ashermusic

No, I am not "back" but since I promised:

Please do not distribute this, it is only for people who are not in LA and therefore have no opportunity to see me live. I hope you enjoy it, not flawless by any means, but done with a lot of love and fun. I hope you enjoy it, not flawless by any means, but done with a lot of love and fun.



Password: SeeJayLive1


----------



## synergy543

That's a happy Jay. 100% in your element! I used to live in Altadena so its good to see such events going on back at home.


----------



## Ashermusic

And my second performance:

Jay Asher: “Honestly…and More” at The Gardenia, September 27, 9:00 PM.

I will be performing the songs from my new album, “Honestly”, and also songs I wrote with the late Academy Award and Grammy Award winning songwriter, Paul Jabara, plus a few favorites from the songbook of Burt Bacharach and Hal David, Jimmy Webb, and Tony Jo White.
http://www.jayasher.com/honestly/

I will be joined by four great guest vocalists:
Karen Tobin, Kelly Huff, Christopher Alport, and Vickie Dove
AND a terrific saxophonist, Rick Kellis.

The Gardenia
Santa Monica Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90038
Reservations are recommended. (323) 467-7444
$15 cover charge plus a two drink minimum, which is waived if you come for dinner.


----------



## Ashermusic

It's free and there will be food, everything a musician likes


----------

